# Carolina Skiff J16: Re-powered and Re-rigged



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice ride Eliot.

I know where your boat is parked in the first pick - fishy area not far away.

A realistic answer to redoing the gelcoat - forget about it. It will be expensive. To get the stains out, but a $3 can of Barkeepers friend and scrub.

Best wishes on your schooling.


----------



## Parrboy (Nov 18, 2012)

That thing looks great bro. Kinda looks like an extreme. Saweet


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Is that console listed on the customgheenoe.com price list or was it custom?


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Thats a great seat and console setup. Love it.


----------



## snookin99 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks for all the compliments guys, I appreciate it!



> Is that console listed on the customgheenoe.com price list or was it custom?


Yep this is the "Aluminum CC" on the customgheenoe price list. The price they have listed includes cutouts for the controls, gauges, etc, and its cheaper if you buy it without them.


----------



## Rick D (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the extreme setup. I bet the visibility is awesome.


----------



## ctoles86 (Aug 7, 2011)

How does the boat handle around the st marks area? Thanks


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Very nice looking boat. 40 mph in a Carolina skiff could be fun in some big chop
Best of luck with it and post some slime shots


----------

